# Potentional X-Trail owner questions



## vukc (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of purchasing my first X-trail and I'm very excited about that.
However as the first time buyer of this small SUV I have many questions. Some of my questions might be already answered, so I hope that some of you will not get upset about seeing them again.

I'm located in western Canada and generally we don't see lot's of salt on our streets during the winter time.

As already said I'm in "persuade" of buying X-trail 2005 or 2006 with less then 100K.
My questions are following:

1. Where can I find official Nissan Canada recall list for X-trail 2005-2006?
2. Is it normal to see pretty worn out front seats on X-trail 2005 with 80K?
3. Since this SUV that I'm looking at has rust showing on the driver side rear fender (noticing couple of paint bubbles on that side as well as some rust showing on the edges), how would you go about it? Is it something to worry about? If its something to worry about would it be covered under any kind of official warranty/recall?
4. Is it normal for 2005 and 2006 X-trail SE (Canadian model) to have (how to say)...."rusty" looking under body appearance? (including complete length of the muffler)? 
5. Are these units affected with the "engine damaging screws" (sorry for my lame amateur terms)?
6. How much do you think is Nissan X-trail SE 2005 in "OK" condition with 82K worth? (dealer is asking $15700 CAD + tax) 
7. Is there anything else (beside the points mentioned above,bearings, and obvious stuff...engine idling RPM's,switching gears) to watch for when buying used Nissan X-trail? 

Any constructive answers will be welcomed. :newbie:

Thank you very much.


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi!
I just made a thread like this! Here is the link: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/152133-potential-canada-x-trail-owner-questions.html

I can't answer all questions, but my thread will help you alot I think since I had many of the same questions.

For the seats, on my New Old X-trail of 95000km are a bit worn out, but they're still comfortable.

For the price, here in QC, a similar X-Trail could be had for about 14 to 14.5K. I bought a 2006 X-Trail SE with 95K for 14400, but it came with 8 tires, a hitch, roof rack and a remote starter.

If you have anymore questions, I'm sure people will help.


----------



## vukc (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Buckette,

Thank you very much for your answer and advice.
I have read all the post on your topic, and several more within this forum.
Honestly, now I'm just little afraid to go out and buy X-trail. Without trying to bash anybody or anything, it's just appears to me that this Canadian model SUV is having too many troubles for a vehicle that has been sold in Canada in 2005 and 2006 (3,4 years ago). Maybe these trouble instances are sporadic ones and should not be generalized, however to spend several thousands dollars to fix the troubles happening on the SUV that is just 3-4 years old is a little too much for my taste. Also there is to notice that Canadian Nissan dealers are not that much cooperative when it comes down to fixing the problems under the warranty (rusty fender(s), rattling sun roofs, etc).
However I will still try to find a nice X-trail for me and my family hoping that it won't be the one with many problems 
I still believe in Nissan SUV's since I was the owner of one in Europe back in 1996-1997 (Nissan Terrano 2.7 TD).


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Vukc, 
I think the key point is that you have to try one out if you haven't done so. The Nissan X-trail is a "unique" vehicule. Center console, weird cupholders, huge sunroof, strange armrest, different seats etc.. When I drove it, and spent some time inside the vehicule. I realized it fit my needs. 

I did ALOT of research on the small SUV market, both new and used and for most vehicules you could name I could tell you a major flaw that is plaguing forums everywhere.

I mean, the used Ford Escapes look nice, but some of them seem to be eating automatic transmissions. The New Dodge Journey, has reccurent power steering problems out of the factory. I could probably go on... 

In the end, I thought the X-Trail "plaguing problems" found on the forums, were minor to what I found anywhere else. It is a bit of "risk" to buy one, in the sense that it was only here 2 years, and not in the US. However, Midas will still do your brakes at a reasonnable price. If you were concerned about the "screw-eating engine". I think I've read one of these for Canadian X-Trail. The 2006 engine supposedely has a little bit different design that corrects this. So maybe you wouild want to look for a 2006. However, keep in mind that this happens more often when the engine is driven at a high RPM (Above 5k RPM). This transmission of the X-Trail is not geared for that. I mean, at 4k RPM, you're at the end of the powerband and you need to shift because you're not getting that much more out of it...

I'm no expert, and maybe a year for now I will hate my X-Trail, but at this moment it's my opinion that it is a decent vehicule and I'm satisfied by it. You have to remember you're buying a used vehicule for half the price it was when it was new. I could never have gotten this much value on a new vehicule for 15k. I also think you should not buy a used vehicule thinking: "Oh, will Nissan fix this under warranty". Find out how much it would cost to repair, and negotiate it out of the price. If the seller won't do anything about the bubble rust, buy a different one. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Those are good points Buckette. I feel the same way.

We have been playing with the idea of selling our XT because of its mileage, but my wife likes the vehicle so much we are having a hard time doing so. 

It is a very practical vehicle, and spacious compared to some of the other small SUV offerings. The windows offer great visability. The AWD system is awesome in snow combined with the right snowtires. It is easy on fuel for an SUV.
My only complaint with ours is the low tow capacity, and freezing door locks during the cold months.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

The low towing capacity could be rectified if you have a 2" hitch made, and use electric brakes. The aussies have somthing like a 4000lb tow capacity.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

tbk said:


> The aussies have somthing like a 4000lb tow capacity.


Which is way over-rated and is causing chassis to crack when using the genuine Nissan towbar.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought that was only with a load distributing tow bar.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

And without.


----------



## Nubeginnings (Oct 17, 2011)

New to this forum and hopefully a X-Trail owner soon. I want a X-Trail, husbands looking toward a Santa Fe....is that like a swear word on this forum....We are avid canoe/kayakers and would like to be able to pull a small trailer. (Boler and/or small utility). My girlfriend has just a basic X-Trail and I love it. Thinking I would like either the 2006 Bona Vista or LE as I LOVE the sunroof. 

As these vehicles are now 5 years old are hitches and crossbars impossible to find. I've read about the rust problem on 05 and to check to make sure brakes had been done recently. Anything else I need to know before trying to convince my husband the X-Trail is the way to go and that it was his idea......

We at one time owned a 68 VW Van and I get the same feeling reading this forum that I got by owning our Van.

Thanks


----------



## bsandu (Oct 18, 2011)

*Need some advices...*

Hello everybody!
I'm a potential buyer of an X-Trail (first generation). Today I tested one car and I found the following points:
- Pressing the clutch pedal feels awkward, unlike other X-Trails: quite hard to push first, then a bit "gummy". Might be the pump???
- Engine (176000 KM mileage) seems a bit "tired", not very powerful. Worn? Need serious revision?
- Tested on a small muddy slope with "Lock" engaged: ESP light turned on, "ESP Off" light also turned on (?!), 4WD and other light I assume turned also on. I assume it's something wrong with the ESP & 4WD units? Sensors?
- Stop lights don't turn on except the top one - I assume might be a fuse ore something minor.
Considering above problems and the quite high mileage, should I look for a different offer?

Thanks in advance and I'm glad I found such a great community!
Sandu


----------



## dfroach (Oct 30, 2011)

This spring, we got rid our beloved Pathfinder and got our 06 X Trail LE.
We got lucky! It had only 27000 KM on it at the time.
I was surprised at how roomy it is. Not much smaller inside than the Pathy.
The engine is really peppy compared to the heavier Pathfinder and the handling is super tight.
A neighbour down the street has the OTHER brand you talked about and I wouldn't go near one. Much smaller interior and just seems cheap.
Road noise is a bit louder than I like. but, Dynamat fixed that.
Krown rustproofing is a must for our country and for the Xey is a must to.
Only 2 issues so far.
1. I miss my Bose radio in the Pathfinder.
2. I am in desparate need of the UK centre ashtray assembly.
The X trail is a unique truck. Not at all like anything else.
It is still available all over the world, except north america.
I didn't think I was going to like it. I was wrong. Very wrong.


----------

